
Apple crashes into bear market: $160B gone - grubles
http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/markets/2015/12/18/apple-bear-market-aapl/77560080/
======
27182818284
Even besides the market, I've been less and less impressed with Apple lately.
I mean I'm typing this on an Apple product, but when people come to me about
purchasing a new MacBook I have to tell them to skip this cycle and hopefully
the next cycle will impress. Another example is that I don't feel like "Yes I
need to upgrade!" to El Capitan the way I felt with Leopard to Snow Leopard.

So yes, the market shifts and they lose a few billions. That happens with a
company their size, but what should be more worrysome is that less and less
people around you are getting that "ZOMG APPLE!" feeling.

